
Show HN: A stupidly simple publishing platform - meteor333
https://edition.so/
======
necovek
I personally am not interested in watching videos to get an idea of what your
product does.

One can argue if my stance is silly or not, but you lost me as a potential
customer.

~~~
ndewda
I'd argue against this. I find videos to be useful to showcase the product
especially if its in the early stages which is what it seems like from their
website.

But I agree trying out the product, would make more sense. In that case I
would shoot an email to request the trial if it really solve the problem.

~~~
necovek
You missed my point.

 _I_ hate watching videos showcasing anything. I want a page to scroll through
that explains what stuff _is_.

There might be others who are like me, or there might not be. I provided a
data point, and since I am obviously biased, I am not sure how useful it is.

I'd be happy to argue against video show cases, but I do not think this is the
place for it.

